# John Colquhoun on Christ’s restoration of the comfort lost by Adam



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 2, 2020)

This quotation is not from the author's _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_, but from his other book, _A Treatise of Spiritual Comfort_:

The Father, according to his eternal covenant with the Son as last Adam, sent him, in order that he might bear their griefs, and carry their sorrows; and so might, at the infinite expense of his unparalleled anguish, agony, and death, purchase for them, the comfort which they, in the first Adam, had forfeited. ...

For more, see John Colquhoun on Christ’s restoration of the comfort lost by Adam.

N.B. The final sentence of the linked quotation seems to imply that John Colquhoun believed in Christ's universal dominion as the mediator.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Feb 2, 2020)

I love Colquhoun. Read large parts of the Comfort treatise, maybe a third of the Treatise on the Covenant of Grace. Every time I think of the latter Treatise I regret that I haven't finished it. That book shaped my view of the Mosaic Covenant as essentially gracious, with echoes of the Covenant of Works, and including a judicial aspect. Both works highly recommended.

Last part does sound like Mediatorial Dominion. At least, it sounds like this.

John 17:2 - As thou hast given him power over all flesh, that he should give eternal life to as many as thou hast given him.


----------

